# Stage Terminology



## jhochb (Mar 29, 2017)

Good Morning All

I would appreciate some help with some stage glossary terminology

I've been asked to educate a bunch of volunteer parents of special needs kids on Stage terms and directions.
The concepts like BLOCKING , curtain moves,…
Any stage term will help
Keep it to the basics, there is usually someone around who knows something. 

Thank You


----------



## sk8rsdad (Mar 29, 2017)

Have you checked out the wiki? If you look at your original post you'll see the terms have been converted to links to the site's glossary.


----------



## Van (Mar 29, 2017)

Perhaps I'm wrong, Ive been wrong before but never here, I THINK what Jack is looking for is a good "basic Vocabulary" of stage terms everyone should know. I think you'd want to provide a list with These:
Stage areas Up Stage, Down Stage, Stage Left, Stage Right
Wings
Apron
Pit
Booth
Fly Rail, Pin Rail, Rail
Off stage, On stage
Green room
Dressing room
House
Balcony
Mezz or Mezzanine
Drape, Curtain, Soft-good 
Leg, tab
Border, Teaser, Valance
Flat
Platform
Deck
Cyc

Heads Up


----------



## RonHebbard (Mar 29, 2017)

Van said:


> Perhaps I'm wrong, Ive been wrong before but never here, I THINK what Jack is looking for is a good "basic Vocabulary" of stage terms everyone should know. I think you'd want to provide a list with These:
> Stage areas Up Stage, Down Stage, Stage Left, Stage Right
> Wings
> Apron
> ...


Possibly a few extras; Loading floor Vs. loading dock.
Counter-weights
In and out vs On and off.
Center and center line
Fire curtain (Deluge, only if fitted.)
Scrim
Proscenium
Strike
J-Bar
Black Out
And all of the combinations and short forms such as: DSL, DSR, MSL, MSR, USL, USR
Possibly explain concepts such as Moving on is normally towards center and may equate to moving left or right depending upon where you are presently in relation to the center line.
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard


----------



## egilson1 (Mar 29, 2017)

All you need to know. 

In is down, down is front, Out is up, up is back, Off is out, on is in,
Right is left, left is right. A drop shouldn't,
And a block and fall does neither.
A prop doesn't,
And a cove has no water.
A running crew rarely moves anywhere, A purchase line will buy you nothing, And a trap won't catch anything.
Strike is work--a lot of work, And a green room isn't, thankfully.
The mic is always on,
The batten is always out of weight,
The light is always hot,
There are always nails on the stage,
The ice is always slippery,
The circuit is always live,
The audience can always see you,
And the pit is always open and down.
Even if they appear otherwise, treat them as if they are!
Now that you know stage directions, Break a leg!


----------



## josh88 (Mar 29, 2017)

There's a book called technical theatre for non-technical people. might be worth picking up a copy for moments like this if you keep having to do this with new volunteers


----------



## lwinters630 (Mar 29, 2017)

jhochb said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> I would appreciate some help with some stage glossary terminology
> 
> ...


Some safety items like:
Stage exits
Edge of stage
Never jump off or onto the stage
Heads on stage " xxxxxx" like stage going dark
Response Thank you heads
Clear the stage
Other lists like this
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...UB8et9H5qigOVLfgg&sig2=Gkn90fWWCUg1gNRBOa77gA
(Sorry i couldn't get it to link)


----------



## Calc (Mar 30, 2017)

Not sure how in-depth you're trying to go, but what about eSET?
http://www.usitt.org/eset/
They have online tests too, but I believe the phone apps just contain a list of the terms. Might be just what you're looking for.


----------



## Van (Mar 30, 2017)

Remembering the OP is asking for suggestions for Volunteer parents for Special Needs kids. While we could say "Here, Memorize the Backstage handbook." I don't think it will fit on the handout at first rehearsal.


----------



## RonHebbard (Mar 30, 2017)

Van said:


> Remembering the OP is asking for suggestions for Volunteer parents for Special Needs kids. While we could say "Here, Memorize the Backstage handbook." I don't think it will fit on the handout at first rehearsal.


And especially not the Braille version.
Have you ever noticed / wondered why the pumps in drive-through gas bars have Braille keyboards?
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## Van (Mar 30, 2017)

RonHebbard said:


> And especially not the Braille version.
> Have you ever noticed / wondered why the pumps in drive-through gas bars have Braille keyboards?
> Toodleoo!
> Ron Hebbard.


We can't pump our own gas here in Oregon, so ...no. But I do know you can request a braille menu at McDonalds.


----------



## TheaterEd (Mar 30, 2017)

Van said:


> We can't pump our own gas here in Oregon, so ...no. But I do know you can request a braille menu at McDonalds.


As a Wisconsinite, I don't think I've ever had someone pump gas for me.... Seems weird. That being said, Braille at the drive through ATM always seemed weird as well.


----------



## RonHebbard (Mar 30, 2017)

Van said:


> We can't pump our own gas here in Oregon, so ...no. But I do know you can request a braille menu at McDonalds.


Drive through automated tellers always appear to have Braille touch keys. I suspect every automated teller uses a standardized grouping of buttons but the logic may seem odd to the attentive, sighted, drivers.
Excuse me while I adjust my asbestos undies for something else I just posted.
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## TimMc (Apr 28, 2017)

RonHebbard said:


> Excuse me while I adjust my asbestos undies for something else I just posted.
> Toodleoo!
> Ron Hebbard.



Ron, I'd be careful with the vermiculite undies... switch to Nomex. /nudge, wink


----------



## RonHebbard (Apr 28, 2017)

TimMc said:


> Ron, I'd be careful with the vermiculite undies... switch to Nomex. /nudge, wink


Thanks for the suggestion of Nomex. I'm gonna love 'em in black!
BTW; Are you IA Tim from the Pro Sound LAB? 
Toodleoo!
Ron


----------



## porkchop (Apr 28, 2017)

Just make this into a t-shirt and give it away on the first day:


----------



## venuetech (Apr 29, 2017)

Tell them where to find the pigtails and to avoid the snakes.


----------



## TimMc (Apr 29, 2017)

RonHebbard said:


> Thanks for the suggestion of Nomex. I'm gonna love 'em in black!
> BTW; Are you IA Tim from the Pro Sound LAB?
> Toodleoo!
> Ron



Yepper, it's me. Just don't tell anyone!


----------

